# Harbor Hill, P-town location question



## vettebuf (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi. We have unit #6-6 at the beginning of May and have a few questions. 

Does anyone know how many units are at Harbor Hill? Does anyone know where unit #6-6 is in the complex? Will the whirlpool be open then?


----------



## sullco (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't recall the details you asked for, sorry.  But I do want to point out that Harbor Hill is largely geared toward women--although that may be less true in May.

It is one of the few timeshare resorts that targeted their marketing toward gays/lesbians.  No big surprise in Provincetown of course, but you should be aware of that fact.

That is a plus for some, a minus for some, and neutral for many.


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for responding. We did know that. Before we bought our Jersey shore beach house, we used to go to P-Town and stay at Eastwood at Provincetown and I remember that some of the female couples said that they bought at Harbor Hill. That won't be a problem.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 17, 2009)

*Location of unit 6-6*

Elaine,
6-6 is at the left end (east side of building 6) which is the building you see set back behind 12 o'clock as you enter the Harbor Hill Road traffic circle at 6 o'clock. Unit 6-6 is a townouse with its master bedroom on the entire top(3rd) floor and an unparalleled wide view of the harbor. From the ground/entrance the staircase inside will lead you up to the 2nd floor where you find the living/dining areas and 2nd bedroom. A deck is off of the living room. In the past, the hottubs have been open as early as week 19 (early May) when I had been there. 
     There are no onsite activities so you make your own fun with your own group or family.....without interaction from other unit guests....so the fact that it was marketed originally as a womens' resort really is irrelevant. There are 30 total units spread out between 5 buildings comprised of 4 to 9 units apiece.


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for giving me the location. It sounds wonderful! 

We substituted Harbor Hill for an exchange to the Mayan Palace (Riviera Palace) that we cancelled. We're bringing our labradoodle and boarding her at K.C.'s Animal Resort on Shankpainters Road about a mile away. She'll get a lot of beach time and walks around town so she should enjoy it. My brother and SIL live in RI two hours away and will visit for the weekend. 

Does that sound like a plan or what!


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 17, 2009)

vettebuf said:


> Thanks for giving me the location. It sounds wonderful!
> 
> We substituted Harbor Hill for an exchange to the Mayan Palace (Riviera Palace) that we cancelled. We're bringing our labradoodle and boarding her at K.C.'s Animal Resort on Shankpainters Road about a mile away. She'll get a lot of beach time and walks around town so she should enjoy it. My brother and SIL live in RI two hours away and will visit for the weekend.
> 
> Does that sound like a plan or what!



    It sounds like a GREAT PLAN! And,here's an idea: One of the few amenities Harbor Hill does have is a loaner library of videos and board games....Borrow a board game or bring some cards to play for who'll stay in the humongous master bedroom (king or queen size bed and sweeping harbor views) versus the "loser" getting the guest br with a queen sized bed and an inland view! 
 :hysterical: 
Brian


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 18, 2009)

That would be a great idea except for one thing - My brother and his wife are going to rent nearby. I offered to let them stay with us but he asked about parking and I told him that it said "parking for one car only" on the RCI exchange sheet. I called Harbor Hill and was told that he would only be able to park there is if they had a cancellation and right now, they're full up. They also said that there is no nearby public parking. 

So.......... it looks like I get the bedroom with the view


----------



## jeany1020 (Mar 18, 2009)

does anyone know how hard it is to exchange into this resort? i have wyndham points and love p-town so i would love to do an exchange here.


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 18, 2009)

I've checked from time to time and have only seen winter weeks available. I saw this May week on Sunday morning, March 8th. It wasn't there the night before. I was very disappointed to not have my Mexico "fix" and I knew that the only thing that might make me feel better would be to book a place where it would be feasible to bring our dog along. I was all set to book Oak 'n Spruce but I searched one more time. I

It may still be a little chilly but, then again, we may have a warm week.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 18, 2009)

*How hard it is to exchange here....*



jeany1020 said:


> does anyone know how hard it is to exchange into this resort? i have wyndham points and love p-town so i would love to do an exchange here.



      When I was on the BOD a few years ago, the RCI account rep told me it was the most coveted exchange location in her responsibility of RCI-affiliated resorts (she had all of Cape Cod if not all of New England I believe.)
     In my own attempts to obtain an exchange, I've never been able to get a week in August- even with an ongoing search placed over a year in advance and being amenable to a smaller unit (1-br). Twice, I've obtained a July week using a Harbor Hill red week as the trading power carrot(actually it's a pink- week-float.) On several occasions I've been successful in obtaining weeks in June in order to be there for the annual film festival- however, I must admit that these were confirmations on ongoing searches placed 1-2 years in advance. 
    When looking online to see what is out there at any given point, I've frequently seen weeks from November to April, and when using my most powerful trader (a unit/deposit in Islamorada FL) I've on occasion seen a week up for grabs which occured in mid-September or early June. I can usually see these with any color of my HH deposits or my better trading weeks.
    If there's anything that can grab a red week exchange into Harbor Hill when you don't have a red Harbor Hill week to exchange, I think it would be Wyndham Points, or any Gold Crown coastal resort.
FWIW, it used to be the policy of the resort manager to defer accepting "gold crown" status so as not to have people with gold crown properties exchange into HH and be disappointed when they discover there's no AC and no onsite amenities (like a pool/gym/restaurant). So, it's been Silver Crown/R.I.D. since it opened in 1992, except for one year when gold crown was accepted but it was kept quiet and shown as the lower award to RCI members on the website.
     One other thing, that "1-in-4" rule applies to exchangers who don't own here. So,if you take a confirmation fo something you see online, you should dismiss the thought of hoping for another confirmation at a better time down the road (or 4 years). It's mostly RCI I believe which enforces the 1-in-4 rule now, because when I was on the BOD the resort had the rule but really didn't enforce it. There is also an "area block" onto exchanges at HH- people who who own at other Cape Cod resorts are prevented from matching up to a confirmation via the RCI exchange network.


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 19, 2009)

Darn! I didn't know about the 1 in 4 rule at Harbor Hill. My DH has eliminated my favorite vacation places because of Drug Cartels and pythons so I figured we'd keep trying to trade our Shawnee week for HH. Well I can always go to Oak 'n Spruce and bring our dog.

Thank heavens for cruises and Royal Holiday.

PS Thanks for the inside story on HH, T-mogul.


----------



## Avery (Jun 28, 2011)

*Unit locator?*

Does anyone have a resort map for Harbor Hill? Trying to decide between these units - any with water views?

6-7, 4-1, 4-2, 6-10, 6-8, 7-15


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Layout*

Avery,
I e-mailed you directly with my recollection of each of the units you mentioned.
Brian


----------



## Laurie (Jun 29, 2011)

We were Timesharemogul's next-door-neighbor there a few weeks ago - howdy!

Our #4-4 was gorgeous, light & bright - up stairs to the LR/DR/smaller BR (w/waterview) and upstairs again to the giant beautiful pitched-ceiling MBR (not waterview).  

I got to see the interior of another unit b/c our dryer was broken, so the mgr gave me a key to an empty unit to go dry our clothes. That was a 2-BR but not as nice, because you walk downstairs into the LR/DR, and downstairs again to the BR's: It was all ground-level and darker, woodland view.

So I'd take a unit with interior up-stairs rather than down, if you can figure out which is which - the desk mgr was also very helpful if the map and recollections don't show that. (The floorplan would be more important to me than the specific view, because the views from the higher up units are pretty anyway.)


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jun 29, 2011)

*Howdy back Laurie!*

There is ONE very compelling reason to confirm a lower NON-waterview unit.  The units at HH are very bright  with lots of windows but no A/C.During the summer (or months where the temps are often in the 70's and above) the units get warm fast. All lower unit are cooler and shaded under the trees....but I think we're only talking about the end of May and June through September when a lower unit would be a better choice for cooler comfort and less humidity.
And Laurie also saw my unit's living/dining area (in 4-2) !





Laurie said:


> We were Timesharemogul's next-door-neighbor
> there a few weeks ago - howdy!
> 
> Our #4-4 was gorgeous, light & bright - up stairs to the LR/DR/smaller BR (w/waterview) and upstairs again to the giant beautiful pitched-ceiling MBR (not waterview).
> ...


----------



## persia (Feb 14, 2014)

A Harbor Hill reservation form June 12, 2014  week appeared in RCI but by the time I decided to take it, it was gone.  2 bedroom, 205,000 Wyndham points...  So summer (if June is summer in CC) weeks do appear. 

Would be nice if some tuggers could review this place.  RCI interestingly enough labels this resort as "Gay Lesbian."


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 14, 2014)

Would that be opposed to "Straight Lesbian?" _ :::Sheesh:::_

Fern



persia said:


> Would be nice if some tuggers could review this place.  RCI interestingly enough labels this resort as "Gay Lesbian."


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 14, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Would that be opposed to "Straight Lesbian?" _ :::Sheesh:::_
> 
> Fern



Well there is an L and a G in LGBT. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ran-ran (Oct 23, 2015)

*Harbor Hill Unit Location*

Hi All,

I have reserved two units at Harbor Hill and we were assigned the following two rooms:


5-26 
6-8

Would anyone know if these are end units and/or if they are facing the water at all?

Thanks a bunch for any assistance with the locations as I could not find a map on the web anywhere.

Cheers,
RanRan


----------



## Timesharemogul (Oct 26, 2015)

*Reply to unit location*

Hello ranran,
Unit 5-26 is a townhouse split between the 2nd and third levels. Its living area looks out eastward towards the town (as does the 2nd bedroom), and there's a balcony located off the huge master bedroom which occupies the top floor has a view of the harbor. 5-26 is an upper end unit.
Unit 6-8 is a large but cozy townhouse in a different building and has the 2 bedrooms on the ground to half-underground floor, and the living area is on the 2nd floor. No view to speak of from unit 6-8 except that of a wooded area from the bedrooms and the living area.  6-8 is in the middle of six units with 6-7 to its left and 6-9 to its right.
Be aware that if you received an RCI exchange confirmation with these unit numbers, sometimes you might not receive the specific unit listed and may be placed in a unit of equal size depending on unforeseen circumstances of a particular check-in day. The resort's policy for the most part is to adhere to the confirmed unit's reserved unit, but unexpected things happen from time to time.



ran-ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have reserved two units at Harbor Hill and we were assigned the following two rooms:
> 
> ...


----------

